# IT'S DECEMBER FIRST



## Princess (Dec 1, 2014)

...And you know what that means!!

For those of you who don't know, every year in December it is REQUIRED* for your avatar to feature a Santa hat. Most people do this by photoshopping a Santa hat in their avatar. If you don't know how to use photoshop, ask one of our lovely members for help.

Now get to it!


*Dear new members: this isn't an actually required thing!!! But it would be great if you joined in on the festive fun


----------



## Trundle (Dec 1, 2014)

ohhh I forgot about this. I'm on it


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2014)

How can you forget? It's an annual thread I make


----------



## Trundle (Dec 1, 2014)

I got mine done!


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 1, 2014)

There, I've done my bit.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2014)

Woohoo!


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 1, 2014)

if someone can put a santa hat on my slow king gif then im all for it


----------



## nard (Dec 1, 2014)

Could someone put a hat on mine, please? ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

What? Must I?


----------



## Javocado (Dec 1, 2014)

Princess said:


> ...And you know what that means!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know, every year in December it is REQUIRED for your avatar to feature a Santa hat. Most people do this by photoshopping a Santa hat in their avatar. If you don't know how to use photoshop, ask one of our lovely members for help.
> 
> Now get to it!



Too lazy
do it for me fam


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 1, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Could someone put a hat on mine, please? ^^



I attempted it. Sorry, I'm not the greatest at photo/image editing or anything. =P


----------



## SteveyTaco (Dec 1, 2014)

I understand its a cool thing to participate in, but it's "required"? I just don't get that.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> I understand its a cool thing to participate in, but its "required"? I just don't get that.



It's not required.


----------



## nard (Dec 1, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I attempted it. Sorry, I'm not the greatest at photo/image editing or anything. =P




Thankies Zoe! It looks great~


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It's not required.



IT IS REQUIRED DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS GRINCH

I should probably try doing that myself...


----------



## SteveyTaco (Dec 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It's not required.



Well if it isn't then she should specify that instead of saying it is.


----------



## Creeper$ (Dec 1, 2014)

Got mine!




Princess said:


> For those of you who don't know, every year in December it is REQUIRED for your avatar to feature a Santa hat.



**whispers* hypocrite


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Well if it isn't then she should specify that instead of saying it is.



She has no authority to enforce it; why would you think it's required?


----------



## Locket (Dec 1, 2014)

My dancing cat is good enough on it's own.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 1, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Well if it isn't then she should specify that instead of saying it is.



Well, if you wanna join the Kawaii Kingdom you better do this.

Edited my avatar. Literally 5 minutes, heck of a worth it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> My dancing cat is good enough on it's own.



No it's not.


----------



## long (Dec 1, 2014)

only on just for the exclusive jingle furniture series


----------



## SteveyTaco (Dec 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Well, if you wanna join the Kawaii Kingdom you better do this.
> 
> Edited my avatar. Literally 5 minutes, heck of a worth it!
> 
> ...



That is discrimination to dancing cats everywhere.


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

IT HAS BEEN DONE.


----------



## Goth (Dec 1, 2014)

Could someone put a hat on mine please?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 1, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> That is discrimination to dancing cats everywhere.


That's not discrimination. Everything needs a Santa hat!


----------



## SteveyTaco (Dec 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> That's not discrimination. Everything needs a Santa hat!



Yes it is that is racist to people who don't have santa hats.


----------



## uyumin (Dec 1, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> My dancing cat is good enough on it's own.



Lol nice dancing cat by the way and OMG I'm gonna miss playing w/you on animal crossing ;_;


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Could someone put a hat on mine please?



Yours already has a hat.


----------



## Goth (Dec 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> Yours already has a hat.



I'll google santa ness

- - - Post Merge - - -

no one likes ness


----------



## Leela (Dec 1, 2014)

This is a thing? XD

I'll do it tomorrow. You'll see. YOU'LL ALL SEE.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 1, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'll google santa ness
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> no one likes ness


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 1, 2014)

yeah, I'll search pixiv later for something when I'm not being lazy maybe


----------



## Cory (Dec 1, 2014)

I did my own version of it


----------



## lazuli (Dec 1, 2014)

OOPS getting started on that

- - - Post Merge - - -

who likes my avatar its GR8


----------



## Locket (Dec 1, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> That is discrimination to dancing cats everywhere.



Yeah. It offended my dancing cat.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 1, 2014)

I will have it done by Sunday XD. I have rehearsals and such.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 1, 2014)

Too much effort, don't remember this thread last year.


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

Tom said:


> Too much effort, don't remember this thread last year.



Are you saying you're unworthy of a Santa hat?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> Are you saying you're unworthy of a Santa hat?



Photoshop my avatar with Satan horns!

Nah, I'm just far too lazy to actually do it myself.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh no! If I don't get a hat, I will be punished!
not sorry
Can someone please put a hat on Beymax and Mochi?


----------



## f11 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ill try to do one for myself.


----------



## Mints (Dec 1, 2014)

Yay everyone is getting in the Christmas spirit  but we may be a tad 24 days early

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay added a Santa hat to mine <3
If anyone needs help I'll gladly photoshop for you


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It's not required.



it is
oath is just tbt's resident grinch

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Too much effort, don't remember this thread last year.


I've made one for the past 3 or 4 years lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> Got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's tradition, i'm always late to my own party!


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2014)

hello would someone please do mine for me?
i have one from last year but that was with the Ricky AC avatar so i would like a new one with Midna thank u


----------



## f11 (Dec 2, 2014)

Tom said:


> Too much effort, don't remember this thread last year.


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?113843-IT-S-DECEMBER-1ST
here


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2014)

Crys said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?113843-IT-S-DECEMBER-1ST
> here



ily


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 2, 2014)

Required?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 2, 2014)

lol you can't see the hat very well so I put a ribbon.



Jake. said:


> hello would someone please do mine for me?
> i have one from last year but that was with the Ricky AC avatar so i would like a new one with Midna thank u


I tired.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 2, 2014)

Hehe so cute, love all the santa hats 8D


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2014)

Required by me, Princess Pally who deems this the month of Pallymas

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> This is a thing? XD
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow. You'll see. YOU'LL ALL SEE.



I wait with great anticipation!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated the first post because of all the confusion


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 2, 2014)

Mints said:


> Yay everyone is getting in the Christmas spirit  but we may be a tad 24 days early
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Would you add one to mine?


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 2, 2014)

Santa hat? What about a little Jesus in each avatar as well?
It's a bit busy so idk if I'll edit my avatar or not.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 2, 2014)

Tom said:


> Too much effort, don't remember this thread last year.



TomTomTomTom!!! I did yours for you, I hope you like it! :3






~I'm kidding, please don't hurt me~


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 2, 2014)

My old avatar didn't have much room for a hat, so I switched things up. Huzzah!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

Could someone put a hat on mine pls

I'm not photoshop savvy


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 2, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Could someone put a hat on mine pls
> 
> I'm not photoshop savvy


Quick hat!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

bless u


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 2, 2014)

mysticoma said:


> Would you add one to mine?



Do you still need one?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 2, 2014)

the one i changed it to might be easier to put a santa hat onto since her head isn't like cut off, maybe there's like a sticker thing online u can just put hats on..


----------



## Javocado (Dec 2, 2014)

Newest member of the hat club thanks to Zoey


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 2, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Newest member of the hat club thanks to Zoey



Looking swizzle in that hat, Javaroo!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 2, 2014)

Would anyone be able to put a santa hat on zac efron and the pizza he's eating?


----------



## Leela (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you Yui Z for my santa hat


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 2, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> TomTomTomTom!!! I did yours for you, I hope you like it! :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*chuckling*  it is so cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a santa hat!  Thank you to those that did one for me, I so appreciate it!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2014)

Santa isnt real


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 2, 2014)

pumpkins said:


> Would anyone be able to put a santa hat on zac efron and the pizza he's eating?



I just really wanted to see this, so I threw it together quick XD


----------



## lazuli (Dec 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Santa isnt real



we dont need ur LIES, oath


----------



## Cory (Dec 2, 2014)

no one noticed my jewish star :/


----------



## lazuli (Dec 2, 2014)

Cory said:


> no one noticed my jewish star :/



its p noticeable, cory


----------



## Cory (Dec 2, 2014)

computertrash said:


> its p noticeable, cory



good, i want it to be


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Santa isnt real



You're not real.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 2, 2014)

who likes my new avatar ayyy


----------



## Goth (Dec 2, 2014)

can someone pwease add a xmas hat to the pic above this


----------



## Beary (Dec 2, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> View attachment 76286
> 
> can someone pwease add a xmas hat to the pic above this


----------



## Hikari (Dec 2, 2014)

Beary said:


>



Could you put a Christmas Hat on mine too? <3


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> Santa hat? What about a little Jesus in each avatar as well?
> It's a bit busy so idk if I'll edit my avatar or not.


chill


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 2, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> TomTomTomTom!!! I did yours for you, I hope you like it! :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S PERFECT.


----------



## puppycat (Dec 2, 2014)

Aaaaand done! Puppycat looks cute with a Santa hat on. <3


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 2, 2014)

Can someone please do mine?  You don't have to do every single frame in the animation, just one frame... that's all I need, I swear...

WE NEED TO GET IN THE PALLYMAS SPIRIT GUYS


----------



## nard (Dec 2, 2014)

new avatar that doesn't have a hat


huhuhuhuhuuu


----------



## puppycat (Dec 2, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Can someone please do mine?  You don't have to do every single frame in the animation, just one frame... that's all I need, I swear...
> 
> WE NEED TO GET IN THE PALLYMAS SPIRIT GUYS



Sorry if you don't like it. You don't even have to use it. I tried, though. c:


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 2, 2014)

puppycat said:


> Sorry if you don't like it. You don't even have to use it. I tried, though. c:



Thank you~


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 3, 2014)

Can someone make it for mine?And VM it to me thanks!


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 3, 2014)

i wish i could add a santa hat to my icon, but i don't even know how photoshop works lmao


----------



## Princess (Dec 3, 2014)

This thread warms my heart because you guys always help eachother and it's so cute


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 3, 2014)

xmas is against my culture


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

If you want a christmas avatar, but are too lazy,
GO HERE


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 4, 2014)

Princess said:


> This thread warms my heart because you guys always help eachother and it's so cute



wheres ur christmas hat idiot


----------



## lazuli (Dec 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> wheres ur christmas hat idiot



chill


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 4, 2014)

Can someone do mine?


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

Yay foh santa hats! Thank you Yui!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 4, 2014)

computertrash said:


> chill



dont tell me wat to do kid


----------



## lazuli (Dec 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> dont tell me wat to do kid



you cant tell me what to do either
why dont you go put a santa hat on ur avatar


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 4, 2014)

computertrash said:


> you cant tell me what to do either
> why dont you go put a santa hat on ur avatar



yeah i can, now shoo little boy


----------



## sej (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you WonderK for my avatar!  I LOVE it!


----------



## Princess (Dec 4, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> xmas is against my culture



ur grinchness warms my soul

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> wheres ur christmas hat idiot


yui made me 1 i just gotta stop being lazy
wheres urs dumbo


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 4, 2014)

Princess said:


> ur grinchness warms my soul
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



u cant put a hat on a fire bird r u stupid??


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2014)

i am atheist so idk if i should............. :/


----------



## Mino (Dec 4, 2014)

SockHead said:


> i am atheist so idk if i should............. :/



Oh **** your dumb ass is back.

Also the whole Viper thing is so 2012.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2014)

Mino said:


> Oh **** your dumb ass is back.



merry... christmas... :'(


----------



## Mino (Dec 4, 2014)

SockHead said:


> merry... christmas... :'(



You better have gotten me a good present this year.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2014)

Mino said:


> You better have gotten me a good present this year.



you didnt splash ice water on ur hot bod for asl so no


----------



## Locket (Dec 4, 2014)

Make me one if you think it needs one.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 5, 2014)

SockHead said:


> i am atheist so idk if i should............. :/



im agnostic and i dont care i just want christmas stuff

are we going to have to put new years hats on dec 31 or what


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 5, 2014)

Static took a hat from my mayor. lol


----------



## Coach (Dec 5, 2014)

Could someone make me one? I would also like a Santa beard if possible. c:


----------



## Murray (Dec 6, 2014)

i did it i am now all the christmas


----------



## nard (Dec 6, 2014)

agh i need a new christmas avatar

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2014)

i did it for some reason


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2014)

Murray said:


> i did it i am now all the christmas



mur did mine as well!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 6, 2014)

Had mine switched over ahead of time. B]


----------



## Murray (Dec 7, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Had mine switched over ahead of time. B]



maybe u should try a new avatar this decade


----------



## Aradai (Dec 7, 2014)

can someone add a christmas hat to my avatar? im too lazy to do it myself.


----------



## Murray (Dec 8, 2014)

Aradai said:


> can someone add a christmas hat to my avatar? im too lazy to do it myself.









enjoy!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 8, 2014)

Murray said:


> enjoy!


thank you!!


----------



## biker (Dec 8, 2014)

Did mine, what you guys think


----------



## Mega Kakuna (Dec 8, 2014)

Seems like an awful lot of work to me.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

biker said:


> Did mine, what you guys think



hot


----------



## Princess (Dec 8, 2014)

*spreads christmas cheer*


----------



## nard (Dec 8, 2014)

Princess said:


> *spreads christmas cheer*



//throws confetti


get krimbus hype


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 8, 2014)

Can someone do it for me please?


----------



## PeachyDesu (Dec 9, 2014)

Could someone help put a santa hat on both my characters for my avatar? 

It may be small, but I think it'd be cute.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 9, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can someone do it for me please?



One for you:









PeachyDesu said:


> Could someone help put a santa hat on both my characters for my avatar?
> 
> It may be small, but I think it'd be cute.



Alsooooo, one for you too:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 9, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> One for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u make one for my firebird


----------



## starlark (Dec 9, 2014)

holla


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't know how to photoshop it on xD


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2014)

Matt0106 said:


> I don't know how to photoshop it on xD





thank u based picmonkey


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


> View attachment 76905
> 
> thank u based picmonkey



Thank you!


----------



## PeachyDesu (Dec 9, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> One for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tyvm~ <3 They look so cute!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 9, 2014)

Matt0106 said:


> Thank you!



i love how u arent even using it


----------



## SockHead (Dec 9, 2014)

hook me up yui


----------



## Cory (Dec 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> i love how u arent even using it



This tbh


----------



## Murray (Dec 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> can u make one for my firebird



there you go friend







Spoiler: didn't quite work on my first attempt


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 10, 2014)

thx murray u pro


----------



## Princess (Dec 10, 2014)

Hallo


----------



## Locket (Dec 10, 2014)

Can someone do mine?


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> thx murray u pro



im laughing so hard at the fact that you're using the one that didn't work


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 11, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> im laughing so hard at the fact that you're using the one that didn't work



??

it looks like its working fine to me


----------



## SockHead (Dec 11, 2014)

Yui is the best everybody

MERRY CHRISMAS!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

what do you mean this is the same santa hat stock photo my last avatar had sweats


----------



## Locket (Dec 11, 2014)

Can someone please do mine?


----------



## Mekan1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well Derp Mekan is all ready for christmas


----------



## Princess (Dec 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## nard (Dec 13, 2014)

HAH 

i don't need ur dumb hats i got a flower crown


----------



## Princess (Dec 13, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> HAH
> 
> i don't need ur dumb hats i got a flower crown



BAND


----------

